# best 357 sig ammo for p226



## chinadill (Apr 16, 2007)

What is the most accurate factory and hand load for a sig p226 in a 125 jhp 357 sig?


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a 229 in the same caliber. for me, the speer gold dot ammo is the most accurate jhp. most accurate overall is the winchester winclean rounds, but they are not hollow point. i would try a variety of the top shelf jhp ammo to see what your specific handgun (and you) handle the best. don't limit yourself to jhp ammo only. the 357 sig round is plenty mean as a fmj. a well placed fmj is at least as effective as a poorly placed jhp.


----------

